# DIY Tank Dividers:Work Like A Charm



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So I got a 10 gal off craigslist last week and I decided to divide into three sections for my boys. I was a little bit concerned that the DIY dividers weren't going to work well, or I wouldn't like how they looked, but they're great! They were super easy to make, and they allow for a nice flow of water to all the sections. Right now I have Mugsy, Frosty, and Rhett housed in it. Tomorrow I'm going to the store to get some more plants, and decor because the little compartments look so bare right now!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm glad they worked just as well for you as they do for me!! I love making them, it's easy and cheap.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya those work well


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

I know, those are awesome! I just replaced the store ones with the stuff from the craft store you used below and the water flow seems to be much better.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So I got some more gravel, and plants today, but I still want to get some little sort of decor, I'm not sure what though...?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

maybe a flower pot, little caves, something to entertain them and swim thru? lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks awesome!!!!! Get some clay pots! They are awesome and as cheap as they come!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I actually bought some big conch shells from Hobby Lobby. They're big enough for the bettas to swim into and hide.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

you might want to reconsider using real sea shells...........Natural seashells can be harmful to bettas. Because seashells slowly leach calcium and minerals into the water causing it to be very hard and high in minerals. This could raise your ph too high and your betta to go into shock. also, he might be able to get "stuck" inside the shell trying to go in further, and he will drown.


----------

